# Angeltripp Rotterdam/Haringvliet



## redarc95 (24. April 2017)

Guten Morgen,

mein Kollege und ich wohnen in Bayern, da ist es zwar schön zu wohnen, aber speziell mit den Zandern wird es da einem oft nicht leicht gemacht. Kurzerhand wurde also statt dem Partyurlaub auf Mallorca, dieses Jahr der Angelurlaub in Holland gebucht. Da wir beide uns bei den "Nachbarn" aber kaum auskennen, geb ich euch hier mal alle Daten und hoffe auf so viele Tipps und Infos wie nur möglich.

Also, unsere Unterkunft haben wir vom 3. - 7. Juni (leider die einzige Woche in der wir beide Urlaub haben) und zwar in Delft, was wohl laut Google-Maps neben Rotterdam liegt .
Zielfisch sollte erstmal der Zander sein, wobei Hecht und Barsch genauso willkommen sind und wir uns da nicht festlegen wollen. Bei dem Vispas sind wir nicht sicher ob der noch rechtzeitig kommt wenn wir ihn jetzt bestellen, oder ob wir ihn einfach vor Ort kaufen sollen. 

Ansonsten naja, wir wollten mal bisschen in der Stadt, in Häfen (Hellevoetsluis) und natürlich auch Maas und co. fischen. Aber wo man so wirklich vom Ufer aus gut angeln kann und vor allem wo es wann Sinn macht zu angeln, davon haben wir keine Ahnung, da wir beide sonst fast nur an Baggerseen oder wesentlich kleineren Flüssen (Main, bei uns ca. 20m breit) unterwegs sind.

Jetzt bin ich eigentlich offen für alle Infos was Vispas, Gewässerwahl, evtl. sogar paar Stellen, Boot, gute Angelläden vor Ort und natürlich auch wo es gutes Essen gibt dankbar und hoffe einfach mal dass der ein oder andere sich bereit erklärt uns zu helfen.


Falls jemand sich nen Tag anschließen will oder einfach mal Lust hat vorbei zu schaun könnt ihr euch auch gerne melden ! Wäre Klasse wenn sich jemand findet der sich dort auskennt.

Also Danke schonmal,

Gruß Redarc


----------



## Ruffneck (24. April 2017)

*AW: Angeltripp Rotterdam/Haringvliet*

Moin,

kann Dir leider nur was zum Vispas sagen.
Wenn du Ihn online bestellst, bekommst du direkt per Email einen Zettel der als vorläufiger Vispas gilt. Damit könntest Du direkt ans Wasser.
Hab jetzt 2 mal einen Vispas bestellt und der war innerhalb einer Woche bei mir zu Hause.

Grüße


----------



## Blechinfettseb (24. April 2017)

*AW: Angeltripp Rotterdam/Haringvliet*

Falls du nur an/auf vereinsfreien Gewässer unterwegs bist und somit nicht auf einen Vispas von einem speziellen Verein angewiesen bist, kann ich den Vispas vom folgenden Verein empfehlen: http://www.mijnvispas.nl/?hsvid=310
 Dürfte einer der günstigsten Vispas in ganz Holland sein.

 Gruß


----------



## redarc95 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Angeltripp Rotterdam/Haringvliet*

Danke, aber wir werden vermutlich einem Verein beitreten, der bereichtigt ist in Rotterdam zu angeln, da wir dort in der Nähe ja unsere Unterkunft haben. Hat vielleicht jemand Tipps was Stellenwahl und Gewässer angeht ? 

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, aber ideal wäre natürlich es meldet sich jemand der vor Ort wohnt, und Lust hat mal mit uns rauszugehen. Wir freun uns über jeden Fisch und angeln macht mit anderen ja doch mehr Spaß als alleine


----------



## Fidde (24. April 2017)

*AW: Angeltripp Rotterdam/Haringvliet*

In Rotterdam gibt es Wölfe im Europort. Das ist die Reise wert! (im Juni nur C&R!!)


----------



## redarc95 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Angeltripp Rotterdam/Haringvliet*

Hey Fidde, kannst du mir bitte ein paar Tipps geben um die Wölfe zu fangen ?  würde mich echt freun ! #6


----------



## Fidde (27. April 2017)

*AW: Angeltripp Rotterdam/Haringvliet*

Das ist nicht mein Revier. Schau dich doch mal auf youtube um. Von der Zeelandbrücke habe ich schon öfter gehört, ansonsten mach doch ein Guiding mit. Als Bayer solltest du ja auch virtuos mit Fusseln umgehen können. Dafür gibt es extra Guidings.
Schau dich mal auf der NL Seite www.labraxsquad.com um


----------



## redarc95 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Angeltripp Rotterdam/Haringvliet*

Fidde danke nochmal !

Aber jetzt mal nochmal zum alten Thema, gibts hier denn niemanden der mir Tipps geben kann, in welchen Gegenden man gut von Ufer aus auf Zander fischen kann ? Irgendwelche Häfen, oder markante Stellen ? Wäre echt geil sowas mal zu hören, nicht dass wir den ganzen Tag am Platzsuchen sind :/


----------



## Checco (28. April 2017)

*AW: Angeltripp Rotterdam/Haringvliet*

Direkt neben dem HV ist das Volkerak, in Oude Tonge  da gibt es einen kleinen Hafen und wenn man Richtung Volkerak raus fährt geht kommt man an Kanälen vorbei, die sind gut zu Fuß erreichbar.
Da gibt es auch noch eine Anlage wo zig Häuser stehen, das sind Häuser die man mieten kann, da kann man auch rum latschen.
Ein Boot macht die Sache natürlich um ein vielfaches angenehmer...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Angeltripp Rotterdam/Haringvliet*

vispas vor ort kaufen, zB hengelhuis maassluis und sich dort beraten lassen, wo was geht.

dazu die visplanner app auf's mobile und los gehts.

vllt in und um rotterdam aufpassen, da sie deutsche da noch ein bisserl weniger moegen, als im rest von NL.

waere ich ihr wuerde ich eines ganz sicher NICHT tun, naemlich meine zeit mit dem angeln auf zander verschwenden.

ihr habt mit dem europoort ne bombenecke zum salzwassser spinnfischen direkt vor den fuessen - hier hat es genug optionen, um sich 2-5 anglerleben lang auszutoben.


----------



## redarc95 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeltripp Rotterdam/Haringvliet*

Danke erstmal für die vielen Antworten.
Ich frag ich jetzt trotzdem nochmal frech nach, ob jemand mir noch Regionen oder Gewässer/Gewässerabschnitte empfehlen kann um von Ufer aus Zander zu fangen.

Oder vielleicht kommt ja jemand aus der Gegend und hat Lust mal nen Tag mit uns rauszugehen. Für sowas bin ich immer offen, ob bei mir in der Heimat an meinem Hausgewässer oder auch wie hier im Angelurlaub.

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Waller Michel (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeltripp Rotterdam/Haringvliet*

Hallo, na ich möchte wenigstens mal ganz wenig meinen Senf dazugeben, es ist bestimmt schon 10 Jahre her das ich in Rotterdam geangelt habe, damals war ich mit meinem Cousin da oben und wir hatten uns ein ruhiges Hafenbecken gesucht, die es dort zuhauf gibt. .. mein Cousin hatte mit ner leichten Spinnrute ca. 2.70 Meter lang und hellen Shads gefischt, glaube weiß und rosa und hatte dabei recht gut Zanderglück .Die waren so 60- 70 cm groß und hatten doch recht schnell gebissen damals. In der Gegend um Rotterdam gibt es einige Gewässer die gut sind zu Zanderangeln, allerdings ändert sich sowas natürlich auch mit den Jahren, ich geh da gerne mal in einen Angelladen wenn ich mich nicht auskennen und frag einfach, da bekommt man oft sehr gute Tipps und kann sich auch gleich vergewissern bezüglich der Erlaubnis. 
Von Angelgeschäften in den Niederlanden, muss ich strickt abraten  , ich geh da immer raus und bin arm danach 


LG Michael


----------



## redarc95 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeltripp Rotterdam/Haringvliet*



Waller Michel schrieb:


> Von Angelgeschäften in den Niederlanden, muss ich strickt abraten  , ich geh da immer raus und bin arm danach l



ist dass nicht überall auf der Welt so ? oder gehts nur mir so |supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeltripp Rotterdam/Haringvliet*

mensch du bist aber hartnaeckig ... auf der suche nach echt langweiliger angelei ... ;-)

lies mal:
http://www.totalfishing.nl/laatste-nieuws/articles/goede-snoekbaarsstekken-vanaf-de-kant-deel-1

http://www.totalfishing.nl/laatste-nieuws/articles/goede-snoekbaarsstekken-vanaf-de-kant-deel-2

joop volkers, der autor der artikel und local, beantwortet deine fragen sicher gerne per mail:

joopvis@caiway.nl


----------



## Waller Michel (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeltripp Rotterdam/Haringvliet*

Hallo redarc95 ja da bin ich froh, daß es nicht nur mir so geht, ich bin ja eigentlich ein sparsamer Mensch ,aber im Angelfeschäft ist davon so gar nichts mehr zu sehen  gerade im Ausland wenn dann noch Sachen liegen die es bei uns nicht oder in anderen Aufführungen gibt kann ich nicht widerstehen. In Holland an der Küste gibt es halt viele Sachen die bei uns nicht so häufig zu sehen sind das ist immer mein Untergang, wobei ich sagen muss gibt auch Länder wo ich mir manche Produkte angewöhnt habe zu kaufen, gerade Norwegen und Dänemark da hab ich schon sehr Mittelwertiges Gerät für teuer Geld gekauft. ..in Holland kann man jedoch nicht meckern. 


LG Michael


----------



## Hans52152 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeltripp Rotterdam/Haringvliet*

Noch mehr Info in deutsch

http://www.fishinginholland.nl/deutsch/


 Diese Seite über Gewässer und Fische ist nur in niederländisch.

http://www.visplanner.nl/


----------



## redarc95 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeltripp Rotterdam/Haringvliet*

so, am Freitag geht´s los.

Eigentlich ist alles gesagt was gesagt werden musste.

Falls jemand von euch in der Gegend öfters angelt, und spontan mit uns rausgehen will, ob von Ufer oder vom Boot aus, meldet euch liebend gerne bei mir ! Wir sind zwei gesellige Type und des wäre bestimmt n super Angeltag, den man gesellig ausklingen lassen könnte, bei dem ein oder anderen Bier ! 

Vielen Dank nochmal und vielleicht meldet sich ja wirklich noch jemand !


----------

